# New guy in Nor Cal



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello! I'm looking to do a few backyard boxes very soon. I just registered to say hi. I'm still looking into picking up my boxes and bees. I'm here in Northern California outside of Yuba City. The weather will be nice and my few fruit trees blooming very soon. I'm exited to getting started!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome. And congratulations on your beekeeping venture. When you get your bees, do take lots of pictures for show and tell.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome, you're in a good area to start beekeeping. You don't have to drive very far to buy them.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys! I pick up my boxes and bases today. Tomorrow I'll get my tops, frames, tools, and gear. I should be ready for bees in a few days. 

Edit-- It looks like the soonest I can get bees is March 1. A local guy is selling three frame frames and queen splits. I'm going to join a local club for swarm call. The club said there is only one other member signed up for my area.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord. March 1st might be a little early for his splits to work well. Sometimes the breeders have problems getting them out April first depending on local weather for queen breeding.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey thanks! I'm down in the bay a few times a month on work. I was in Livermore last week and will be in Vacaville next week. I get into Concord from time to time. The bay is just a little to chilly for me.

The way I'm understanding it, delivery is once the bees are done with the almonds. They are in bloom for a solid month and are getting ready to start. Delivery is between March 1st-15th. This guy works for a large bee co and is partnered with the SOB (son of boss) on a bunch of hives. They spit a few each year for the backyard bee guys every year. These bees are Italians and are just a short drive away. 

I went over to CountryRubes and got my boxes and bases. Tomorrow I'll be going to Mann Lakes for the rest of my stuff. We'll see how this works out. I'm exited to get these going.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome CBB!


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Boxes and bottom boards are home. This is what I have picked up for now. Value grade deeps to start and a pile of mediums to add when needed. I'll try to get two hives going to start.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Looks good, I like Janet's bottom boards. They do a nice job on them.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree. The bottom boards should work well for me. I'm still researching proper use of them. Tons to learn. 

I did get over to Mann Lake today. They have moved into a new building that I've driven by a million times, and never new what they did. I was able to pick up a list of items one being a bee suite. I was able to try it on before I bought it. Also got a smoker, bee brush, J tool, tops, covers, frame holder, and the 1 1/2 gallon frame feeders. 

I still need to buy frames. I might get the Dadant wood frame plastics. You guys still have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my, it sounds like you've gotten bee fever without having any bees yet! Welcome to Yuba County, there's lots of commercial beeks here so you should have no problem finding your stock to start out with. Which Beeclub have you visited, Sacramento, or Nevada county in Grass Valley? March 1 might be a bit early, hives are not usually done in almonds until around mid month I think. April 1 might be more likely unless you are getting last year's queens. In that case, first to mid march might be feasible.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Bee fever? Is that what they call it? If so, then yes. 

Janet from CountryRubes is with the Nevada County club. I might try to do a class with them. She mentioned I could get on thier swarm call list.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Randy Oliver is also a member of that club www.scientificbeekeeping.com


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I've read a few of his articals. Honestly, some of his reports and writings are a few feet north of my ball cap. But I love the why behind what we do, so I've been plowing through a bunch of reading lately. 

I'm not sure if Randy does, but I know there is a guy in the club that offers a class both sit and hands on. I'm going to sign up for it, but I think I might need to pony up the $15 first for club dues first. I'll call the club tomorrow. 

I went to Dadant in Chico today. I picked up reducers and frames. I went with assembed wood pastic insert and got 30 deeps and 60 mediums. I might do a box at my moms house for her garden as well. That would make three hives total. We will see.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Bee-fever already!


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

cerezha said:


> Bee-fever already!


I've been getting that fever comment alot lately. Maybe I need to go to the doctor just to get checked. And to get an eppy to keep on hand.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Buy some Benadryl, too.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> I've been getting that fever comment alot lately. Maybe I need to go to the doctor just to get checked. And to get an eppy to keep on hand.


 Eppy did not hurt, but bee-fever is a chronic condition - you are on the hook already! The only remedy is - to have more bees and equipment! Let your bees will flourish (sorry, ESL)!  Sergey


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Wife & I where at Randy's place a few years ago, at that time he had a few new beekeepers he was working with. He also sells nucs in the spring.
Its very educational to spend a day helping out around his apiary.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

KQ6AR said:


> Wife & I where at Randy's place a few years ago, at that time he had a few new beekeepers he was working with. He also sells nucs in the spring.
> Its very educational to spend a day helping out around his apiary.


I have signed up with the NCBA and am waiting on a class schedule right now. I believe Janet mentioned Randy heading up or working in the upcoming class. 

New toys.










Upside down pic of my Dadant frames. Stupid TinyPic wont let you edit pics anymore...


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

How will this work for a hive location (by the cinder blocks)? This is an unused corner of yard between a chicken yard and a few fruit trees. I'd leave enough room to get behind the hives to get the screened bottom board cover and tray out. The plumb tree would shade the boxes for a few hours of the day in the summer when the leaves are on. It might help the bees stay cool. The winter the leaves wont be on and the hive will get sun all day. Closest neighbors are a few hundred feet away from this location. And its 60' to my shop so I don't think that will be a problem.

Also, what is the best way to water the bees in summer? I'll have frame feeders till they are established. But it doesn't rain for nine months of the year here and there isn't a natural water source around. It gets evil hot and there is very low humidity and extremely dry. I was thinking an auto filling dog bowl with rocks in it to keep the drownings down.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

If the entrance to the hive is facing toward the left (facing south-east), you might want to grow some climbing vines (like pole beans?) on the fence around it to help with shading it. Mine is sort of surrounded by blackberry bushes.

For providing water, you could use a chicken waterer so you don't have to keep refilling it more than once every 3-4 days (depending on how big it is). It might also be helpful to put the waterer in the shade so it doesn't heat up the water inside. This is an example. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9CF8B1E1233A80F643048991E5E8&selectedIndex=60


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There are lots of beeks that believe that full sun hive placement assists in keeping small hive beetles under control. My current hives get shade during high sun, but the new hives I will be establishing this spring will see low _and _high sun.

And I think a dog waterer with rocks will work fine for bees. Mine drink out of an open rain barrel with wood scraps floating for landing pads.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

i like the chicken waterer with small rocks in it.
Looks like a good location. Its best if the entrances face E or SE to get the bees up & working early. The afternoon summer shade would be good also. None of these things are mandatory, but if you have an option consider them.
Shouldn't have any beetle problems where you live.


----------

